# 94 stalling



## 94GLE Jim (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello, everyone. I'm fairly new here so please bear with me. I have a 94 Altima GLE that i just recently started having stalling problems. I previously replaced the plugs and cap, checked for oil etc. before this problem.Distributor is free of oil also. I replaced an injector a few months earlier when i had one fail on me and i've been trouble free since that problem. This is the first fuel injected vehicle I've owned and noticed when I changed the fuel filter, the stalling ceased for about a few days. I put water remover in the tank and it's not helping. I noticed when I rock the car back and forth while driving and/or stop quick or turn sharp while starting to re-accelerate the engine cuts out and it's starting to take longer and longer to start again. I'm starting to learn a little about MAF sensors and trouble codes, but i'm thinking it might be the fuel pump or fuel pump relay. Any replies on this is greatly apprieciated. Thank You.


----------



## 94GLE Jim (Jan 15, 2008)

*You All Suck*

I bought a house, raised a kid and bought a new car. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

:lame: ... LOL, getting POed probably won't help get faster responses. This forum isn't very active, so don't expect instant answers when you post. Here's a bone ...

I'd check the electrical connectors on the fuel pump located on top of the gas tank since it sounds like something is loose and cuts off the engine when the car is wipped around some.

I'm assuming you've searched for similar threads to get some insight too. 

http://www.nissanforums.com/u13-1993-1997-altima/86393-95-altima-stalling-idling-issue.html


----------

